# NZXT TEMPEST EVO Crafted Series



## maddy (Apr 3, 2012)

hi guys
me and my friends were looking for onie this case
NZXT TEMPEST EVO Crafted Series TEVO-001BK Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid 

he was going to buy it today but its unavailable at lamington road but its unavailable at prime abgb and itwarehouse (ITs website is showing they have it but its confirmed they sold last one available) 

if any other source or online please tell ,
thank you


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 3, 2012)

try www.theitdepot.com


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 3, 2012)

NZXT is imported by Prime ABGB only, btw.


----------



## maddy (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea i checked it on NZXT site
but prime is saying case might be discontinued so they cant import any more
only way to get it will be to find good deal online


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

@ OP - get it from here 
NZXT TEMPEST EVO Crafted Series TEVO-001BK Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## maddy (Apr 4, 2012)

hehe hi
yea i went to check about it at itwares shop yesterday they dont have it,
he said to me one last piece he sold few days ago and no idea when new stock will come 

thanks for reply


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

^^ most of the online e-commerce website owner/devs here are just too lazy to update their website with only a couple of exceptions  what is available on their website may not be actually available in their stock and that can make a huge confusion sometime.


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2012)

maddy,better buy this one for 1k more lot more sexier than  NZXT TEMPEST EVO Crafted Series.
See link
COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - TheITWares


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 5, 2012)

Request primeabgb to import few more units. Its not discontinued but they are not importing atm due to high dollar/rupee ratio.



Minion said:


> maddy,better buy this one for 1k more lot more sexier than  NZXT TEMPEST EVO Crafted Series.
> See link
> COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - TheITWares



Won't accommodate long cards like GTX580 or HD7850 or better without removing HDD cage(s).


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks d6bmg for shedding light.


----------



## maddy (Apr 9, 2012)

hi guys 
So here is big story about NZXT TEMPEST EVO CRAFTED

after lots of online search and phone calls 
Prime abgb told us there is one cabinet available in their warehouse,
problem with that was box is torn - little bit 
and they offered price of 4500 Rs.which was 1000 less than IT-wares onsite price so we confirmed deal and decided to visit shop on Monday (Today)
today on first time primes delivery boy brought wrong case instead of EVO he brought old Tempest which was damaged at front so main guy went with him in warehouse and came back with proper Tempest EVO
Box was ok just a small rat eating marks on one side
he opened it for us case was amazing just like brand new case no problem at all
but in 2 minutes we found that windowed side panel is missing and again mood of by tempest 
they told us it will take few hours to check for one small side panel in huge warehouse so please leave phone no. they will call us once they find it
we came back home and around 6 pm got call from prime we found side panel but no luck its badly damaged  so we cant sell it sorry
WTF with this case
damm it

ordering from amazon will make me pay 40 $ shipping 
so my sweet bechara friend who wanted that case badly, he gave up hopes and now decided not to buy any case till he find good one like tempest evo 

thanks for suggesting HAF that case is great but over priced still thinking about it

For That badly damaged side panel - my you R.I.P


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 9, 2012)

i say forget nzxt evo and go for corsair 400r or if you can afford 
nzxt phantom 410


----------

